# Habe Linux gelöscht - Bootmanager bleibt



## Pflaumi (16. Februar 2004)

Ich habe Mandrake 9.2 installiert, hat aber nicht funktioniert, also habe ich die Partition wieder gelöscht. 

Was aber noch übrig geblieben ist, ist der LINUX Bootmanager, der jedesmal startet, wenn ich den Computer einschalte.

Wie bekomme ich diesen Manager wieder weg?

THX
Matthias


----------



## JohannesR (16. Februar 2004)

Von einer Windows-Startdiskette booten und 
	
	
	



```
> fdisk /mbr
```
 eintippen... Glaub ich!


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pflaumi _
> *Ich habe Mandrake 9.2 installiert, hat aber nicht funktioniert, also habe ich die Partition wieder gelöscht.
> 
> Was aber noch übrig geblieben ist, ist der LINUX Bootmanager, der jedesmal startet, wenn ich den Computer einschalte.
> ...



Hättest auch mal hier posten können: "was nicht funktioniert hat" 
dann hättest nicht löschen brauchen. Aber naja jeder ist sein eigener
Herr 

Wenn du noch linux drauf haettest, dann hättest du per:
lilo -u 
diesen wieder entfernt.
Da linux aber nicht mehr drauf ist, mach es so wie Johannes geschrieben hat 
PS: ein bleibender Lilo ist die Rache des Pinguins an dem Linux Verweigerer


----------



## Fabian (16. Februar 2004)

*Re: Re: Habe Linux gelöscht - Bootmanager bleibt*



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *PS: ein bleibender Lilo ist die Rache des Pinguins an dem Linux Verweigerer  *



Wie schoen gesagt


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Februar 2004)

Naja.. oder ein tief ins MBR gegrabener 'GRUB'


----------

